# Rivalry Reborn



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The stage is being set for what is expected to be the next big rivalry in the NBA. Actually, it's one of the great old rivalries, as well.
> 
> The Portland Trail Blazers and Los Angeles Lakers have always been bitter foes, but the rivalry lost steam when the Blazers went through more than a decade of mediocrity. If all goes according to plan, however, fans will soon be circling on their calendars all the showdowns between the teams again.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2008-09-01-nash-minutes_N.htm?csp=34

Can't wait until Opening Night! I'm looking forward to the Lakers beating the Blazers. It'll be fun.  :biggrin:


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> The Portland Trail Blazers and Los Angeles Lakers have always been bitter foes, but the rivalry lost steam when the Blazers went through more than a decade of mediocrity.


More than a decade of mediocrity? Blazers sucked, but it was 5-6 years of sucking not more than a decade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mediocrity doesn't always mean "sucking." It is what it is: them being mediocre.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Mediocrity doesn't always mean "sucking." It is what it is: them being mediocre.


It is a minor point, but just FYI. "Over a decade" would mean ~1997. 

In 98-99 they reached the WCF. 
In 99-2000 they reached the WCF. 

It could be argued that they could have gone on to win the championship if they had gotten passed those rounds. So, within a decade ago, they were one of the top 3 teams in the leage. That isn't "mediocre". 

Anyway, I look forward to the rivalry!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The article never specified when. It just said that the rivalry lost steam for more than a decade because of the mediocrity, but it didn't state that it was in the last 10 years. I understand what you mean, though.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Meh, yet another uninformed writer who didn't do his homework. Still, the rivalry will be good for the next 5-6 years I think.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> Meh, yet another uninformed writer who didn't do his homework.


Agreed..There is no rivalry because the Lakers will dominate!

Bynum>Some old dude
Pau> Some young dude
Odom> The midget black kid from the TV show in the 80's
Kobe> Insert player here
Fisher> A white guy


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Agreed..There is no rivalry because the Lakers will dominate!
> 
> Bynum>Some old dude
> Pau> Some young dude
> ...


rly:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> rly:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Agreed..There is no rivalry because the Lakers will dominate!
> 
> Bynum>Some old dude
> Pau> Some young dude
> ...



This one might be your best post yet DaRizzle. I might even rep you for this one


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like how mediocre man posted in this thread considering the discussion that took place in the first few posts. Good ****.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, its only been like 5 years, but calling those 5 years mediocre is nice.  Some were pretty bad.

But yeah, every night before I go to bed I think of my blazers. Last night I was thinking of how similar the teams are.

-------

At *center*, they are both anchored in the middle by young, explosive big men with a chance to be great in *Oden* and *Bynum*. (not gonna give my opinion on who is and will be better because there are lots of ?s about both of their health. If Oden recovers 100% though, I don't think it will be that much of a question with his physical traits)

At *PF*, both teams have finesse big men who get very similar stats, and are the 2nd offensive option for the team. Both enjoy playing on the high post, but also have moves when they have to play down low. Both were forced to play down low last year bit more than normal since both of their Centers (the low post players) were out. (I think *Gasol* is better now, but it shouldn't take more than a year or 2 for *Aldridge* to pass him up... their stats are very similar and LMA is 22... it was his first year starting)

At *SF*, both teams have a versitile, athletic player. A little differnt here as *Odom* plays more in the post than *Outlaw* and is more of a point forward, and Outlaw doesn't have dribbling or post skills, but is instant offense and can create verse anyone... Yeah, i'm using Outlaw here because i think he is closer to Odom (Odom is better, hands down, imo)

At *SG*, both teams have their best players (right now) in *Roy* and *Bryant*. Their playmakers, leaders on and off the court. The ones who take the clutch shots. (Kobe is better hands down)

At *PG*, both teams have that solid vet. You know what you will get every night. They hit the 3, and play solid D. Just solid PGs that their coaches trust. (*Blake* and *Fisher* are tied, imo)

Then you have the benches, which are pretty similar also. Its weird...

At the *backup PG *you have 2 young, good prospects. *Farmar* is more of a PG, while *Bayless* is more of a combo guard, but both will probably eventually get the starting nod if not this year in the next couple. Bayless is more explosive and has the more potential, imo.(I give Bayless the adv here because he is a special talent)

At *backup SG*, both teams have 2 Europeans, who can both shoot lights out. Both flop! *Rudy* has a better all-around game and is younger, but *Sasha* was coming on strong at the end of last year. (I give Rudy the adv, but obviously we havne't seen him play and i'm a homer, though I don't hype Rudy nearly as much as others)

At *backup SF*, both teams have young, athletic, solid players in *Webster* and *Ariza*. Both can get inside and dunk on you with pretty nice jumping skills. Martell is more of an outside shooter though (I like Webs here).

AT *backup PF*, both teams have more of a soft bigman, who can put up some points on the offensive end. *Radmonivic* and *Frye* are both are extremely good shooters for bigs (for anyone really). (I like Frye here as he can do a lot of other things well).

And then both teams have white, *backup centers* with good size! I think *Joel* is significantly better, but is pretty horrid offensively. Both have good size. I don't know a lot about *Mihm*.

Then you got *Walton* for the Lakers, and *Diogu* and *Sergio* for the blazers that are the only other players on the teams that might see some time.
-------

Obviously its a little different, but both teams really have a relatively similar build. Should be fun. The teams really match up well. I think that is why Portland plays LA so well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^whatever makes you sleep at night





PS. Im still waiting for my rep....or can you not because Im so awesome you already have recently and it wont let you acknowledge my awesomeness for a while?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wait I just realized something...MrJayremmie is calling the Blazers the poor mans version of the Lakers!!!! 

Wow Portland fans....Are you gonna stand for that?!?!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Naw, they are just built similarly. I think the Blazers have an advantage in a lot of those matchups actually, and it will grow as our young players continue to develop. 

I had it...

-------

C - Push (soon to be Blazers) | Oden vs Bynum
PF - Gasol (soon to be Blazers) | Aldridge vs Gasol
SF - Lakers | Outlaw vs Odom
SG - Lakers | Roy vs Bryant
PG - Push | Blake vs Fisher

Backup PG - Blazers | Bayless vs Farmar
Backup SG - Blazers | Fernandez vs Vujacic
Backup SF - Blazers | Webster vs Ariza
Backup PF - Blazers | Frye vs Radmanovic
Backup C - Blazers | Przybilla vs Mihm

-------

So overall, just in my opinion, it goes Starters to the Lakers, bench to the Blazers, and overall to the Lakers mainly because Kobe.

Obviously a Laker fan would probably have it different. And I suppose you could do Backup PG & SG a push until Bayless and Fernandez play... but they have both impressed during the summer and in their respective leagues before the summer.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Wait I just realized something...MrJayremmie is calling the Blazers the poor mans version of the Lakers!!!!
> 
> Wow Portland fans....Are you gonna stand for that?!?!


More like rich man's version of the Lakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^:raised_ey


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Pau is > Some young dude aye?

Game 1:

Some Young dude 24 points and 4 rebounds. Pau: 14 poins and 15 rebounds.

Game 2

Some Young dude 22 points and 8 rebounds. Pau: 15 points and 9 rebounds.

Game 3

Some young dude 11 points and 12 rebounds. Pau 10 points and 7 rebounds

Game 4
Some young dude 22 points and 16 rebounds. Pau 21 points and 13 rebounds.

You must be doing some kind of fuzzy "Laker math":biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^pure gibberish


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Wait I just realized something...MrJayremmie is calling the Blazers the poor mans version of the Lakers!!!!
> 
> Wow Portland fans....Are you gonna stand for that?!?!


Sorry DaRizzle; that is a mis-interpretation by you.

What he is actually saying is that the Lakers are the arrogant, self-centered fan's Blazers.

Not that I'm calling you or Angrypuppy or Basel57 arrogant or self-centered or anything....:biggrin:

Gramps...eace:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^pure gibberish


Definitly. I agree. :biggrin:


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

The Lakers may win the season opener, but Oden will let them know their time will be short lived! We have the youth, energy and desire! The Blazers have not been healthy and all together yet on one court. 

The Lakers have, and they got Irish Slapped right out of Beantown. What has changed this year for them? Oh yeah! Kobe is a year older and Gasol is still soft!

I see Oden and LA making a serious statement in the first game!

Wouldn't be surprised to see Rudy dunk on Bynum for good measure. If he did it to Howard.....well????


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Yeah, its only been like 5 years, but calling those 5 years mediocre is nice.  Some were pretty bad.
> 
> But yeah, every night before I go to bed I think of my blazers. Last night I was thinking of how similar the teams are.
> 
> ...


Except the Laker window will be closed in 5 years. The Blazers will all be their prime. 

In five years:

Kobe - 35 years old
Pau - 33 years old
Odom - 33 years old
Fisher - 39 years old

Blazers
Roy - 29 years old
Aldridge - 28 years old
Oden - 25 years old
Rudy - 28 years old
Bayless - 25 years old


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

October 28th - Opening Night

111-97, Blazers Win

Oden - 16 pts, 11 reb, 3 blks
Bynum - 8 pts, 9 reb, 2 blks


Book it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

plus webster will be the starting SF not Outlaw

outlaw is already whining for shots maybe thats why the blazers are looking to trade him.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> plus webster will be the starting SF not Outlaw
> 
> outlaw is already whining for shots maybe thats why the blazers are looking to trade him.


Players get traded because of their perceived value, not their whine capability. "Hey Mark Cuban, you want Outlaw? He sure whines for shots.", doesn't seem like a great selling point.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I love how people say the Lakers window is 5 years. Does anybody realize the Lakers are the 2nd youngest team in the NBA??? That "window" you speak of is also a CHAMPIONSHIP window. I also like how when Ive seen that mentioned here on the POR forums they always quote the ages of the Lakers in 5 years....like the Lakers arent going to make a single big move for the next 5 years. You know, since the Lakers NEVER make big moves...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I love how people say the Lakers window is 5 years. Does anybody realize the Lakers are the 2nd youngest team in the NBA??? That "window" you speak of is also a CHAMPIONSHIP window. I also like how when Ive seen that mentioned here on the POR forums they always quote the ages of the Lakers in 5 years....like the Lakers arent going to make a single big move for the next 5 years. You know, since the Lakers NEVER make big moves...


Ok so they are the second youngest team in the NBA. But we all know, Kobe is not young. Not anymore. Are you going to tell me their window does not close when Kobe's window closes? That's what I thought.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Uh no...it doesnt...trust me, someone will take his place when that time comes. Maybe Bynum, maybe somebody else. Thats what the Lakers do time and time again. That might sound arrogant, but its also fact.

To flip the coin you guys dont even have anybody like that so is your window not even open? Maybe Oden or Roy can prove that they are capable of being that much of a difference maker in a couple years but all they have right now is quality talent to build off of.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I love how people say the Lakers window is 5 years. Does anybody realize the Lakers are the 2nd youngest team in the NBA??? That "window" you speak of is also a CHAMPIONSHIP window. I also like how when Ive seen that mentioned here on the POR forums they always quote the ages of the Lakers in 5 years....like the Lakers arent going to make a single big move for the next 5 years. You know, since the Lakers NEVER make big moves...


3 of your 4 best players are 28+ and the player that makes your team go is 30. The Lakers go how Kobe goes, imo. You guys will still be good because you will be built around a great big man in Bynum, but championship good? To compete with LeBron James on the Cavs? Paul on the Hornets? Oden, Roy on the Blazers? etc... that is tough.

For people to say that the Lakers will be championship contenders until Kobe is 35 is a compliment, imo. His body will be wearing down... he has played for a while..



> The Lakers may win the season opener, but Oden will let them know their time will be short lived! We have the youth, energy and desire! *The Blazers have not been healthy and all together yet on one court. *
> 
> *The Lakers have, and they got Irish Slapped right out of Beantown*. What has changed this year for them? Oh yeah! Kobe is a year older and Gasol is still soft!


You have to remember, Bynum went down around when they got Gasol. So the Lakers haven't had their full team yet either. they will be better than last year.



> ^Uh no...it doesnt...trust me, someone will take his place when that time comes. Maybe Bynum, maybe somebody else. Thats what the Lakers do time and time again. That might sound arrogant, but its also fact.
> 
> To flip the coin you guys dont even have anybody like that so is your window not even open? Maybe Oden or Roy can prove that they are capable of being that much of a difference maker in a couple years but all they have right now is quality talent to build off of.


I don't think you guys will find a player like Kobe. There isn't going to be someone to come in and fill his shoes and keep the Lakers playing at a high level with Pau and Odom goin' in their mid-30s unless you get LeBron or Wade.

And about the Blazers, our stars are Oden (20), Roy (24) and Aldridge (22). Its not that we are better than the Lakers, because we aren't. But we are younger, so when your guys players are getting older, we will be entering our prime.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ok guys...The Lakers will win 4 of the next 5 years then the Lakers will use walkers to get off the court and then you guys can have your run that you are banking on....in five years. Good luck with that set in stone plan...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*sigh* we are just talkin' about age. There is no plan. Just hope, and then pointing out that Kobe is goin' onto somethin' like his 12th season. 

I still believe that people saying that the Lakers will be contenders while Kobe is in his 17th season in the NBA is a compliment and really speaks about the talent they have surrounding him.

Anyway, John Canzano said there was a resaurant in Beijing that served only Penis... only different kinds of penis... Thats pretty hawt, imo.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers can cook penis better than the Blazers :biggrin:


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Ok guys...The Lakers will win 4 of the next 5 years then the Lakers will use walkers to get off the court and then you guys can have your run that you are banking on....in five years. Good luck with that set in stone plan...


^Lol


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Lakers can cook penis better than the Blazers


lucky...

the blazers time is coming to cook penis. Give our young guys 3 years.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow I didn't even know the Rivalry officially ended. I guess it dependes on who you ask. Oh well it's all it good fun. After all I don't really think the Blazers players have hate for any Lakers players just the fans.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^sig material if there ever was


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Wow I didn't even know the Rivalry officially ended. I guess it dependes on who you ask. Oh well it's all it good fun. After all I don't really think the Blazers players have hate for any Lakers players just the fans.


Doesn't LaMarcus Aldridge hate Lamar Odom?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Doesn't LaMarcus Aldridge hate Lamar Odom?


I don't know? Really what makes and breaks a good rivalry?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^The Lakers breaking the other teams heart year after year :biggrin:


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

"The Portland Trail Blazers and Los Angeles Lakers have always been bitter foes, but the rivalry lost steam when the Blazers went through more than a decade of mediocrity."

I like how it left out the part where the Lakers were a mediocre team for a 3 year period.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a time when I visited the San Diego zoo as a child and a gorilla and a man were taking turns throwing a feces covered rag back and forth at each other


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers can throw feces farther than the Blazers :biggrin:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> Lakers can throw feces farther than the Blazers :biggrin:


I have no doubt that you and your brethren are experts in ****.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I knew I set myself up for that...I set em up, you knock em down!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> This thread reminds me of a time when I visited the San Diego zoo as a child and a gorilla and a man were taking turns throwing a feces covered rag back and forth at each other


LMAO!



> ^sig material if there ever was


Oh dear.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> I knew I set myself up for that...I set em up, you knock em down!


You know I kid (mostly), but it would have been nearly criminal for me not to pounce.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Doesn't LaMarcus Aldridge hate Lamar Odom?


Everyone hates Lamar Odom.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I love how people say the Lakers window is 5 years. Does anybody realize the Lakers are the 2nd youngest team in the NBA??? That "window" you speak of is also a CHAMPIONSHIP window. I also like how when Ive seen that mentioned here on the POR forums they always quote the ages of the Lakers in 5 years....like the Lakers arent going to make a single big move for the next 5 years. You know, since the Lakers NEVER make big moves...


:lol:

What happens when Kobe retires and Pau/Odom are in their mid 30's? Who takes over the team? Vujacic? Farmar? PLEASE! You guys didn't win it this year, if you remember. YOU LOST. 

Single big move WITH WHAT? At some point the Grizzlies are going to stop sending you talent for peanuts. Who are you trading? Kobe? Odom? You guys haven't won a title without Shaq son, and you won't. 

The point being, your youth are a bunch of roll players. Our youth are a bunch of All-Star caliber players. Who has the brighter future? :smoothcriminal:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Still dont get it do ya...and Im not your son, boy


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^Still dont get it do ya...and Im not your son, boy


Struck a nerve, did I? :nah:

Now I'm hoping the Blazers do sign Kobe away next summer. It would be the single most satisfying moment as a Blazer fan watching Laker dreams go up in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That is a long pipe in your dream...Please refer to #10's sig...and my sig for that matter to see how I do in predictions


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

The Blazers don't need Kobe.

Kobe's going to play overseas anyways. =)


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> That is a long pipe in your dream


I never said it was imminent. I merely stated that I would support the move (something a lot of Blazer fans are against) and I would relish the thought of watching all your hopes and dreams go up in smoke. I really would. Kobe in a Blazers uniform would have to hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yes because the Lakers were never good before Kobe came to the team and obviously will never have any hope again after he leaves


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bring it *****es!!! Ill shoot ya'll down!!!!!






:biggrin:
:cheers:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Yes because the Lakers were never good before Kobe came to the team and obviously will never have any hope again after he leaves


So you are in favor of going back to the Nick Van Exel era? I see...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Actually, the Cedric Ceballos era would be more like it.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xNHecgJkdhk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xNHecgJkdhk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Flow on Ced!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Most wins ever: 2905
Best winning % ever: 61.5%
Most finals appearances : 29
2nd most championships: 14
Longest win streak: 33
In the Lakers history since 1944 the Lakers missed the playoffs *5* times

Obviously the mid 90's is what I was talking about


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I love how people say the Lakers window is 5 years.


I agree with DaRizzle here. It is 3 years tops.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Most wins ever: 2905
> Best winning % ever: 61.5%
> Most finals appearances : 29
> 2nd most championships: 14
> ...


Who has the most Championships Rizzle? How long was THEIR drought? It's coming my dear.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

three-peat...woah is me


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> Who has the most Championships Rizzle? How long was THEIR drought? It's coming my dear.



Oh I didnt know your favorite team was the Celtics. Are the Lakers the Celtics? Now I went from son to dear?!?


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> I love how people say the Lakers window is 5 years. Does anybody realize the Lakers are the 2nd youngest team in the NBA???


Really? This is last year:
01. Portland 24.07
02. Seattle 25.38
03. Golden State 25.42
04. Atlanta 25.51
05. Utah 25.61
06. Chicago 25.72
07. Philadelphia 25.73
08. Memphis 25.87
09. LA Lakers 25.90
10. New York 26.22

I dont know what the Lakers did this offseason to move up 7 spots. Granted, there isnt a huge difference between 25.38 and 25.90, but the whole team is based around Kobe's play, and when he is old and done, no matter how young the rest of the team is they are done (unless the make a trade to bring in Wade, LeBron, or Paul)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hmmm..maybe your right on that one. I know I heard the Lakers were 2nd somewhere, could be wrong...source?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Oh I didnt know your favorite team was the Celtics. Are the Lakers the Celtics? Now I went from son to dear?!?


The point is, a great team can fall, no matter what their history is. I like the Celtics about as much as I like the Lakers. Which is why I think you're being overly optimistic. You're hoping, you're praying, that this laker team is as good as the team that three-peated in the early 00's. It's not. 

Every championship team over the last decade (or longer) had at least two star players (with the exception of maybe the Pistons). Spurs with Robinson and Duncan, Lakers with Shaq and Kobe, Spurs with Duncan and Parker, and Celtics with Garnett and Pierce. Who is the Lakers second star? Gasol? Really? Bynum? maybe. I just don't see it. 

The Celtics exposed you in the Finals. They shut down Kobe and you choked to death. Nobody else stepped up. How has that changed at all over the offseason?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Did a Blazer fan really just call me overly optimistic???? I read it, but I cant believe it!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

In order for the Lakers to win a championship, Kobe will need a DAD!! Shaq's don't grow off trees, and the only other DADDY is in the PTOWN just waiting to be released on Kobe in a few months. 

For the Lakers to be a championship team they'll need a tougher presence and they just don't have it. 

Make no mistake! Kobe is the best talent in the NBA, and that's STILL not enough to get it done as we saw clearly with the NBA finals. 

In order to get Kobe the kind of talent they need to win, the Lakers would have to trade Kobe and that isn't happening. SO......... winning it all isn't what I see for the Lakers, but they'll be hanging around enough to make everyone wish they had and would just go away!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Did a Blazer fan really just call me overly optimistic???? I read it, but I cant believe it!


You're right, all the Blazer fans are overly optimistic. Hold on a sec while I go link every article that was written this summer about our mediocre and overhyped basketball team... oh wait.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Andrew Bynum YardApe...I wont debate that with you....you shall see


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure Greg has his name MARKED too!!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> :lol:
> 
> What happens when Kobe retires and Pau/Odom are in their mid 30's? Who takes over the team? *Vujacic? Farmar?* PLEASE! You guys didn't win it this year, if you remember. YOU LOST.
> 
> ...


ill give you a hint. he's a center thats proved more in the NBA than oden.

i like the directions the blazers are going in (envious also) but they will not compete against the lakers as you are hoping they will. maybe the season after next


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> ill give you a hint. he's a center thats proved more in the NBA than oden.
> 
> i like the directions the blazers are going in (envious also) but they will not compete against the lakers as you are hoping they will. maybe the season after next


We aren't talking about next season. The Lakers are a good team, we're not refuting that. We're talking five years from now, when all your players are in their mid-30's. DaRizzle thinks that another team is going to hand you a super-star caliber player for table scraps and you'll stay right on top of the NBA. 

I did say that I don't think this Laker team is as good as the team that won three with Shaq. I stand by that. I just don't see the same talent on your roster. Could you win a title? Definitely. I just don't think you're going to dominate the league.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Please stop putting words in my mouth, thanks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I should've known that DaRizzle would be going back and forth with you all in this thread. Good ****.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thats how I roll! I'll take them all on! *This is SPARTA!!!!*


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> The article never specified when. It just said that the rivalry lost steam for more than a decade because of the mediocrity, but it didn't state that it was in the last 10 years. I understand what you mean, though.


The article clearly is referring to the last decade of Blazers basketball. It is lazy writing by the author, the Blazers lost in a game 7 in the 2003 playoffs. So the Blazers mediocrity only for 6 years max, but I only would call it 5. And the Lakers didnt make the playoffs in 05, and went out in the first round of 06 and 07.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

> Please stop putting words in my mouth, thanks


Hmmm words in your mouth eh?



DaRizzle said:


> like the Lakers arent going to make a single big move for the next 5 years. You know, since the Lakers NEVER make big moves...


So you don't think I could draw the conclusion of:



> DaRizzle thinks that another team is going to hand you a super-star caliber player for table scraps and you'll stay right on top of the NBA.


PS: "DaRizzle thinks" isn't the same thing as "DaRizzle said". Deal with it.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats how I roll! I'll take them all on! *This is SPARTA!!!!*


You know the real Spartans were mostly homosexuals right? The only had sex with women cause they had to... you know... reproduce.

Yes, they too loved to cook penis...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> Hmmm words in your mouth eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you were gonna use that exact quote...and thats a big aSSumption (just giving u a hard time)

So by saying the Lakers will get another "superstar" after Kobe's career is over is actually me saying we will have it givin to us on a silver platter...interesting.

Just curious...What team did we pillage when we signed Shaq to a 7 year/123mil contract...oh yeah, he was a free agent, so no team.

What team was Kobe a superstar for before the Lakers? Oh thats right...We traded a quality center to take a risk on a skinny 18 year old kid coming out of HS who was airballing 3ptrs against the Jazz in the playoffs that year...So once again no team was pillaged.

Nice try young grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I knew you were gonna use that exact quote...and thats a big aSSumption (just giving u a hard time)
> 
> So by saying the Lakers will get another "superstar" after Kobe's career is over is actually me saying we will have it givin to us on a silver platter...interesting.
> 
> ...


Shaq was signed before restricted free-agency. You never would have been able to sign Shaq in the current CBA. He would have stayed in Orlando for at least another 4-5 years. How would that have affected your team's history? :biggrin:

Kobe forced Charlotte to trade him. You basically did them a favor by trading them Divac, but that only happened because you had signed Shaq that summer. Divac was obsolete at that point. Still, Kobe forced the trade. 

You aren't going to be able to make another free agent coup like you did with Shaq. Not in this NBA. So how are you going to get another star player in LA? The draft? Trade? I say again, who do you have that you could trade for a star-quality player?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We might already have him


<--------------


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No post for 10 minutes???...I must be right about every single thing I said


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^Uh no...it doesnt...trust me, someone will take his place when that time comes. Maybe Bynum, maybe somebody else. Thats what the Lakers do time and time again. That might sound arrogant, but its also fact.





> Ok guys...The Lakers will win 4 of the next 5 years then the Lakers will use walkers to get off the court and then you guys can have your run that you are banking on....in five years. Good luck with that set in stone plan...


whats the facts on how teams that lose in the finals do? Especially considering how they went out, good luck bucking history.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Doesn't LaMarcus Aldridge hate Lamar Odom?


Does confronting a player who has made a cheapshot foul injuring your All-Star teammate and then acted like a spineless punk afterwords really qualify as hate? I doubt Aldridge (or any Blazer) hates Lamar or the Lakers players because they are all on the same team (the NBA!) and business partners want to get along and continue the business. But I'm absolutely sure LaMarcus and other Blazers have noticed a trend with him. Anymore bleep like that there will be a very real response probably from more then one guy... a hockey game might break out on his face. Though Lamar doesn't strike me as the sharpest tool in the shed, I'm sure he knows this... dude is from NY. Geez I'd imagine he's had conversations with some of his Portland business partners... he probably made the calls.

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

STOMP said:


> whats the facts on how teams that lose in the finals do? Especially considering how they went out, good luck bucking history.
> 
> STOMP


Explain how the 78-79 Supersonics or any other championship team have anything to do with the present and future. You want to take something like 70 results and try to predict the future? Really? If you really want to do that then there is only one thing you can deduce...The Lakers and Celtics kick ***


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> The Lakers and *Celtics kick ****


I'm going to tell your friends you said that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

At least I have a grasp of reality :biggrin:

Did I mention how awesome your sig is...well, it is


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Explain how the 78-79 Supersonics or any other championship team have anything to do with the present and future. You want to take something like 70 results and try to predict the future? Really? If you really want to do that then there is only one thing you can deduce...The Lakers and Celtics kick ***


No. Great players kick ***. But it's getting harder and harder to assemble a great cast and keep them together.

you were the one claiming the past predicts the future. So sorry to present historical facts that rain on your parade here in the Blazer forum. 

Again, good luck bucking history. 

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

At least Im basing it on the own teams history rather than everyone elses...Well by your theory the Lakers are dammed if they do and dammed if they dont...Which I know isnt bad in your eyes :biggrin:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> At least I have a grasp of reality :biggrin:
> 
> Did I mention how awesome your sig is...well, it is


Here's a new one for you. 
v v v v v


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ugh...oh dear god please change


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ugh...oh dear god please change


Haha, alright.


----------

